# PA-Madie's human parents died! 11 yr. old Golden Retriever!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*From: [email protected] (at comcast.net)[/B

]Sent: 6/1/2010 3:30:50 P.M. Eastern Daylight Time
Madie is in dire need of rescue!!



Dear All,

This is Madie, a sweet 11 year old, who lost her home due to the death of both of her human parents. She was being taken care of by her owner’s neighbor but now the neighbor is in the hospital.

Madie appears to be in good condition, but will need a bath and flea meds. She has no cataracts, no signs of hip issues; and is very friendly. She was living with two teenagers. 

If anyone can find a foster for this girl and/or adopter, please let me know. This situation is dire.

Thanks,

Gloria

MEET MADIE!*


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Just beautiful! What part of PA is she in?


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

Yes where in PA is she located?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Levittown*

The email said Levittown, PA


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Such a sad situation for this sweet golden girl. Karen, did you contact the Golden Rescues in PA?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

I emld. GRAPE and they said they might be able to take her and they've emld. Gloria [email protected], about her-wating for reply.
*
MADIE IS LOCATED IN LEVITTOWN, PA.*


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

How big do you think Madie is???


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Capehank*

Capehank

Please email Gloria in regards to how big Madie is:
[email protected]


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

Karen519 said:


> Capehank
> 
> Please email Gloria in regards to how big Madie is:
> [email protected]


Thank you,
I am in the process of communicating with her, she must be real busy. Just thought someone might be able to judge from the picture.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

I have a feeling that Gloria works duing the day.
Have you had an answer from her yet?

I would guess that Madie is maybe 50 lbs.

I will see if anyone else has had an answer.


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

I have not had a response from Gloria from my questions. She did respond to my first email. I asked how Maddie responds to other dogs, and she said she would test her if need be. I responded with oh yes, please. My next email I sent was about the distance away I am from Maddie, about 350 miles, but I said she would be worth the trip. 

That was yesterday at 11:30AM. Gloria may be very busy. I will continue to wait. If it is meant to be, it will be.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Good Luck CapeHank...I hope you get her....she is a cutie!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I emld.*

I emld. Katie Walter to see if she has heard from Gloria and asked how big Madie is.

Waiting to hear something. Katie thinks that Gloria works during the day.


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

Is there a number that I could call to find out more about Madie?


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

ok Thanks to a pm I was able to locate the shelter that Madie is in. The link is WWW.FOCUSONHOMELESSANIMALS.ORG


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*can you call the shelter*

Can you call the shelter and check on her.
Don't have a phone number for Gloria?

*If you have general questions or you would like more information on donating, fostering, sponsoring, adopting or volunteering, please contact Gloria Aceti, President of FOHA.

Voice: 215-774-1189 
Email: [email protected]*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*CapeHank and all*

CapeHank and All:

Finally got a reply from Gloria-here's what she says and she gives a phone number-CapeHank-give her a call:

Hi Karen,



Thanks for your offer to help. I also have Bonnie from DVGRR willing to take her into their facility. *The owner would prefer to have this dog adopted and is currently living with Maddie during the day but at night Maddie is alone. Neighbor is also helping. *


I* am checking offers of help tomorrow left on my answering machine. 



Update to follow. I can tell you she is a nice friendly dog with people. She needs a bath and flea treatment and a ,medical visit. I did not evaluate her with dogs yet and tomorrow I will try and check with vet.



If you would like to call me please do at 215-774-1189.*


Thanks much,



Gloria Aceti, President

Focus on Homeless Animals

www.focusonhomelessanimals.org




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From: Karen M. Van Swearingen [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Wednesday, June 02, 2010 11:20 AM
To: [email protected]
Cc: [email protected]; Katie
Subject: Fwd: Levittown, PA - Madie is in dire need of rescue!! - Senior dog [1 Attachment]



Gloria: Please answer GRAPE-Golden Ret. Rescue's questions and cc us all.

Thanks, GRAPE!!


----- Forwarded Message -----
From: "GRAPE Rescue" <[email protected]>
To: "Karen M. Van Swearingen" <[email protected]>
Cc: [email protected], "katie walter" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, June 2, 2010 10:17:37 AM GMT -06:00 US/Canada Central
Subject: Re: Levittown, PA - Madie is in dire need of rescue!! - Senior dog [1 Attachment]

Does she get along with other dogs? Spayed? Up-to date with shots? Do you have vet records? If we can take her, can she be groomed (at PetSmart or somewhere else) prior to us taking her? Housebroken? 



Thanks,

GRAPE




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From: Karen M. Van Swearingen <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Wed, June 2, 2010 6:35:23 AM
Subject: Levittown, PA - Madie is in dire need of rescue!! - Senior dog [1 Attachment]

Dear Grrape: Can you please help this sweet Senior Golden Ret. Contacts Gloria Aceti and cc Katie Walter please.



[email protected]


[email protected]






Date: Tue, 1 Jun 2010 21:29:17 -0400
Subject: [allbreedrescue] Levittown, PA - Madie is in dire need of rescue!! - Senior dog [1 Attachment]



[Attachment(s) from Katie Walter included below] 

*Contact is Gloria Aceti at: [email protected] (at comcast.net)







From: [email protected] (at comcast.net)
Sent: 6/1/2010 3:30:50 P.M. Eastern Daylight Time
Madie is in dire need of rescue!!



Dear All,

This is Madie, a sweet 11 year old, who lost her home due to the death of both of her human parents. She was being taken care of by her owner’s neighbor but now the neighbor is in the hospital.

Madie appears to be in good condition, but will need a bath and flea meds. She has no cataracts, no signs of hip issues; and is very friendly. She was living with two teenagers. 

If anyone can find a foster for this girl and/or adopter, please let me know. This situation is dire.

Thanks,

Gloria


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Latest from Gloria Aceti*

Latest from Gloria Aceti:

Hi Karen,



When I spoke with the owner last night thinking that Bonnie from DVGRR already had Maddie I learned that was not the case. The two reasons given to me were:



< Did not want Maddie to go to a facility

< Wanted the two teenage daughters to be able to visit the adoptive family locally (not a good idea I explained to her)



*At this point, I will be in touch with all who want to help. * Bonnie, of DVGRR, and I spoke last night. 



*This morning I am battling the possible loss of an older beagle I have been fostering. She may be dying so I will not be at my desk until I get her medical attention.



Feel free to call me at 215-774-1189 later today*.



Thanks,

Gloria Aceti, President

Focus on Homeless Animals

www.focusonhomelessanimals.org

< 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From: Karen M. Van Swearingen [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Friday, June 04, 2010 7:14 AM
To: Gloria Aceti
Cc: Katie
Subject: Re: Levittown, PA - Madie is in dire need of rescue!! - Senior dog [1 Attachment]



Gloria: There is a lady from Gold. Ret. Forum also that emld. you about her-RE: adopting her. Please let us know if she is good with other dogs as soon as you know.

The owner should really let her go to DVGRR or another Golden Ret. Rescue as they will make sure she finds a good and loving home.

Let me know! Do you have a phone number that someone can call you on, as I'm assuming you are at work all day and it is hard to reach you via email.


----- Original Message -----
From: "Gloria Aceti" <[email protected]>
To: "Karen M. Van Swearingen" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, June 4, 2010 5:28:11 AM GMT -06:00 US/Canada Central
Subject: RE: Levittown, PA - Madie is in dire need of rescue!! - Senior dog [1 Attachment]

Hi Karen,



Thanks for your offer to help. I also have Bonnie from DVGRR willing to take her into their facility. The owner would prefer to have this dog adopted and is currently living with Maddie during the day but at night Maddie is alone. Neighbor is also helping. 



I am checking offers of help tomorrow left on my answering machine. 



Update to follow. I can tell you she is a nice friendly dog with people. She needs a bath and flea treatment and a ,medical visit. I did not evaluate her with dogs yet and tomorrow I will try and check with vet.



If you would like to call me please do at 215-774-1189.



Thanks much,



Gloria Aceti, President

Focus on Homeless Animals

www.focusonhomelessanimals.org

[email protected]


----------

